# Domain with externel mailserver



## Sidi (24. Juli 2008)

Hello,

I have a little problem with one domain configured in ISPConfig.
Original this domain used the local mailserver und all worked well.
Then I changed to use an external mailserver ( "Options"->"Mailserver"->"external mailserver").
The problem now is, that ISPConfig doesn't remove the domain from /etc/postfix/virtual_domains.
So Postfix still thinks that all emails for this domain must delivered local.

How can I fix this without deleting the hole domain?

My ISPConfig version is the latest 2.2.24.

Many thanks & best regards,
  martin


----------



## Till (24. Juli 2008)

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4180&postcount=2


----------



## Sidi (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo,



Zitat von Till:


> http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4180&postcount=2


Die Antwort war schnell und hat prompt geholfen, danke!
Und sorry das ich auf Englisch geschrieben habe, war im Gedanken in nem anderen Forum 

Viele Grüße,
  Martin


----------



## hunter999 (30. Juli 2008)

Schon wieder ich... 
Habe aber auch hierzu eine Frage.
Um zu gewährleisten das alle Domains die unter ISPConfig auf dem Server laufen auch untereinander Mail verschicken können müssen da alle Domains und Co-Domains auf Extern oder Lokal stehen?
Sorry wenn die Frage blöd ist aber ich habs nur soweit "begriffen", das wenn die Einstellung "Externer Mailserver" Aktiv ist auch nur dann versucht wird die Mail Extern zuzustellen sprich an den Server welcher über das DNS ermittelt wurde,richtig?
Folgendes Problem gibts derzeitig. Eine Domain die noch auf unserem alten Root liegt inkl. Mail, etc. aber schon auf dem neuen unter ISPConfig eingerichtet ist empfängt keine Mails welche von einer Domain kommen die es auf dem neuen Server mit ISPConfig schon gibt...


----------



## Till (30. Juli 2008)

Du musst alle Domains und co-domains auf externen Mailserver stellen, bei denen die Postfaächer nicht auf dem ispconfig server selbst liegen.


----------



## hunter999 (30. Juli 2008)

Das war es. Danke Till.
Noch zwei Fragen hätte ich bzgl. der Mail geschichte.
1. Was hat der MX Eintrag für eine bedeutung wenn man den lokalen DNS Server gar nicht nutzt. Bin bei Hetzner und nutze die 3 NS Server von dort.
2. Derzeitig habe ich ein Problem mit einem Mailserver der ständig meine E-Mails ablehnt mit folgender begründung: 



> host mx1.domain.com[xx.xxx.xxx.xxx] said: 550-ptr
> of yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy does not match the hostname ()  550 for contact see
> http://www.domain.com/  (in reply to RCPT TO  command)


Das Problem ist schon das yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy zwar meiner IP entspricht aber meine Haupt IP des Servers ist und nicht die des Subnetzes unter welcher auch die Webseite(n) laufen.


----------



## Till (30. Juli 2008)

1) Du solltest dann überhaupt keine DNS Records auf dem lokalen Rechner einrichten.
2) Du musst von Hetzner den PTR Record für die IP auf den Hostnamen des Servers setzen lassen. mailservers versenden immer alle Mails unter ihrem eigenen Hostnamen, wie viele und Welche sonstigen Domains Du da drauf hast, spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## hunter999 (30. Juli 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> 1) Du solltest dann überhaupt keine DNS Records auf dem lokalen Rechner einrichten.


Reicht es hierfür einfach den/die Haken bei der jeweiligen Domain/Co-Domain zu entfernen?


----------



## Till (30. Juli 2008)

Nein, sie dürfen garnicht erst gesetzt worden sein. Wenn Du sie doch gesetzt hattest, musst Du die DNS Zonen im DNS-Manager löschen und ein paar Minuten später den Papierkorb im DNS-Manager leeren.


----------



## hunter999 (30. Juli 2008)

Danke für den Tipp. Habe alles so gemacht. Hoffentlich klappt weiterhin alles 

Nun könnte man ja Bind komplett abschalten, oder spricht da was dagegen?

Edit: Habe übrigens gerade mal versucht im Zonenfile der Domain folgendes anzugeben:



> xxx.xx.xx.xx.in-addr.arpa.  1285   IN  PTR   mail.domain.de.


Da meldet der NS aber es sei was falsch. Hast du eine erklärung hierfür?


----------



## Till (31. Juli 2008)

Ich vermute der PTR muss im Nameserver Deines Providers gesetzt werden, wie ich oben geschrieben habe. Nicht auf Deinem ISPConfig Server, da Dein Server nicht die IP's verwaltet, oder beziehst Du die Subnetzte selbst von der IANA und routest sie?


----------



## hunter999 (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo Till,

diesen Eintrag 



> xxx.xx.xx.xx.in-addr.arpa.  1285   IN  PTR   mail.domain.de.


habe ich im Domain Robot bei Hetzner (sprich im Hetzner NS eingetragen) nicht bei mir auf dem Server.



> oder beziehst Du die Subnetzte selbst von der IANA und routest sie


Wenn ich deine Frage richtig verstanden habe, ist die Antwort ja. Die Adressen sind auf mich registriert (RIPE).


----------

